

Secure hash competition down to the final 5 - jackfoxy
http://gcn.com/articles/2011/01/10/sha-3-secure-hash-finalists.aspx

======
tptacek
Ths is old-ish news; here's what I wrote about this when it happened:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1994085>

